# Where'd you get your brittany?



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 10, 2009)

I've been wanting a dog for a couple of years now and just didn't have the time or space for one until now (apartment living, getting married, etc.)  So I'm kicking up my search to try and get a puppy after the holidays and am looking for reputable breeders.  I've sent a few of you PM's about this.

I'm looking for hunting stock, obviously, probably won't be doing much field trialing.  I am on a budget but its not terribly strict.

This will be my first pointing dog (had retrievers growing up), so any other advice, training tips, or resources are also appreciated.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Nov 10, 2009)

Mine was actually given to me by a fellow Quail Forever member. I don't know his exact line but I was told it came out of plantation line in S. Georgia. I can find out if you want.


He got a great nose and strong desire to hunt.






He's also a good retriever.





He looks good too!






He has the best temperament of ANY dog I've ever seen!


My next britt will surely be out of the same line.

Adam


----------



## Jim P (Nov 10, 2009)

I got mine from Julia, she has been pointing quail since she turned 5 months ( the dog) she has a good blood line, and like Adam's rusty I wouldn't take nothing for her, she is part of the family, and thinks she rules the roost.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Nov 10, 2009)

Jim P said:


> I got mine from Julia, she has been pointing quail since she turned 5 months ( the dog) she has a good blood line, and like Adam's rusty I wouldn't take nothing for her, she is part of the family, and thinks she rules the roost.



I couldn't agree more. And I think most brittany owners would say the same thing!

Adam


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 11, 2009)

Contact Ben Pafford in Lakeland, Georgia.  You will glad you did.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 11, 2009)

Jim P said:


> I got mine from Julia, she has been pointing quail since she turned 5 months ( the dog) she has a good blood line, and like Adam's rusty I wouldn't take nothing for her, she is part of the family, and thinks she rules the roost.



I think Julia is expecting a litter around Thanksgiving so I will definitely be taking a look there.


----------



## deersled (Nov 11, 2009)

Nolan Huffman, Concorde North Carolina. Got some real good blood-line. Ever heard of "Nolan's Last Bullet" (Buddy)? Great trainer also.


----------



## Inthegarge (Nov 11, 2009)

*Brittany Duo*

Got mine from a rescue shelter in Atl....

Mine's on the left...Our friends on the right.....RW


----------



## JuliaH (Nov 11, 2009)

We are expecting a litter about Thanksgiving time... The daddy is a trained hunter and does it all, including a nice retrieve!! 

My male, Rusty, and my female came from a friend, but Rusty is from Royale Run Kennels in South GA. David and Sara King did all the training and he is a good dog in the field!

The last picture (purple collar) is our female.

Pictures below...


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 11, 2009)

I got mine from Julia too. His parents are in Julia`s post. He is just like his Daddy too.


----------



## olchevy (Nov 11, 2009)

mine came from north georgia almost tennesse. never once birhunted with chloe, yet now at 5 going on 6 she still points birds when she sees them,never trained her or nothing. chloe is just a perfect family dog. this is our second brittany, our first (named brittany, i know original) was a great dog too! to me they are the perfect sized dog not to big and not to small.Actually chloe is curled up on my feet as i am typing this....lol


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 11, 2009)

99% of the Brits in the world will point and hunt.  You just need to decide what you want from there.  There are a lot of pups from Nolan's Last Bullet running around.  They are good pups, but they aren't big running dogs.  However, a lot of guys don't like dogs that run big.  If you want a big running dog there is a dog named "Chug" who I have seen run.  He was just awarded the Purina Dog of the Year and scored more All Age points this year then any Brittany in history, all by an amateur trainer/handler/owner.   There will soon be a TON of pups coming out of Chug.  Hes a heck of a dog and will probably put out some great pups.  This would be another good option as well.   The Sire of my pup also gets breed a couple times a year.  He puts out great pups, and is still winning field trials at 10 years old.  His longevity is pretty impressive, and a big reason people like to use him as a sire.  Good luck, and let us know what you find....


----------



## ROAM (Nov 11, 2009)

deersled said:


> Nolan Huffman, Concorde North Carolina. Got some real good blood-line. Ever heard of "Nolan's Last Bullet" (Buddy)? Great trainer also.




Bobby Anderson of Cannery Rd Kennels and Guided Hunts (Washington County, GA)  

He has lineage from the BeeLine pedigree (N.Huffman).
My pup, 'Lizzie' is a direct descendant of this line and is a great hunter and house mate.

You should Definitely check him out.
his website: http://users.washemc.net/ganderson/056/
He is also on the GA Quail Trail

Check out this video i made of my dog last year.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZSy3CJj4OY

-i was just goofin off, but it was fun to try and make a video


----------



## Jim P (Nov 11, 2009)

Inthegarage, I had to go and look for my old Britt, the picture on the right could be her twin. I forgot to mention my little girl (sassie) never had a check cord on her and I've never had to use the e-collar, she obeys good (knock on wood), she might be a one in a million. I wish I knew something about the commputer, I'd post some pictures.


----------



## Jim P (Nov 11, 2009)

Nic, which daddy you talking about, I thought there was only one Nic.


----------



## JuliaH (Nov 11, 2009)

I think Nic is talking about ole Rusty  , the daddy of my Brittanys (pictures of Rusty on this thread in another post by me...)

Julia


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 11, 2009)

JuliaH said:


> I think Nic is talking about ole Rusty  , the daddy of my Brittanys (pictures of Rusty on this thread in another post by me...)
> 
> Julia





Julia is right. Rusty is  my Britt, Tuffs, daddy. And, as The Redhead just said a minute ago, he is the sweetest dog she has ever been around.


----------



## Jeff Suggs (Nov 11, 2009)

*brittany*

I have one out of  Nolans last bullet, came from Nolan Huffman out of North Carolina. He is a natural bird dog with an excellent nose


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2009)

Mine came from Kwall1 on the forum.  Don't know too much about her history except the recent one, she points, hunts, and is a good dog.  I think she will do just fine.  Like Jetjockey said, 99% of britts are going to be decent gun dogs.  She was never afraid of having a bird in her mouth..


----------



## olchevy (Nov 11, 2009)

ROAM said:


> Bobby Anderson of Cannery Rd Kennels and Guided Hunts (Washington County, GA)
> 
> He has lineage from the BeeLine pedigree (N.Huffman).
> My pup, 'Lizzie' is a direct descendant of this line and is a great hunter and house mate.
> ...




Great video. At around a minute that bird was like " maybe he wont see me...maybe he wont see me......AHHHHHHH...gota fly!!!!! ouch!"




Am I the only one here with the (liver?) colored brittany real dark brown, and white.......our first one was the typical orange and white....


----------



## Inthegarge (Nov 11, 2009)

Jim P said:


> Inthegarage, I had to go and look for my old Britt, the picture on the right could be her twin. I forgot to mention my little girl (sassie) never had a check cord on her and I've never had to use the e-collar, she obeys good (knock on wood), she might be a one in a million. I wish I knew something about the commputer, I'd post some pictures.



These two are like twins. They both track and retrieve. They have never been formally trained but have skills bred in.    RW


----------



## mha (Nov 11, 2009)

Take a look at Dr. Dellinger in Gainesville. He is a retired vet that breeds britts and GSPs. I have two dogs from him that have worked out very well for me. He stands by all of his dogs and will even do all of the follow up shots if you live near enough to him that the drive isn't too far. 

http://www.dellingersshorthairsandbrittanys.com/Brittany.html


----------



## Jim P (Nov 11, 2009)

Julia, Nic, I was just picking a little. I know that Tuff came from your dogs. lol


----------



## ROAM (Nov 12, 2009)

olchevy said:


> Great video. At around a minute that bird was like " maybe he wont see me...maybe he wont see me......AHHHHHHH...gota fly!!!!! ouch!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it does seem like most of us have orange and white brits, but man....I sure do love the liver and whites they are such pretty dogs.   I hope that when I breed in the coming year(s) that at least one of the pups is liver and white


----------



## Canebrake (Nov 12, 2009)

JuliaH said:


> We are expecting a litter about Thanksgiving time... The daddy is a trained hunter and does it all, including a nice retrieve!!
> 
> My male, Rusty, and my female came from a friend, but Rusty is from Royale Run Kennels in South GA. David and Sara King did all the training and he is a good dog in the field!
> 
> ...




Good looking dogs right there...and I don't even like Brits!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 12, 2009)

I really love this picture...







Thanks for all of the info and suggestions folks.  I'm putting feelers out to a lot of these folks.  Seems most puppies from the BeeLine line are up in the $600 range.  Probably a little too pricey for me right now, but we'll see.


----------



## JuliaH (Nov 12, 2009)

Doc,

That was her first time on a bird.... took her just to see what she might do, and she has what it takes for sure!

Thanks!
Julia


----------



## coveyrise90 (Nov 12, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I really love this picture...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful dog, man! Just beautiful!

Adam


----------



## BirdNut (Nov 13, 2009)

MAN I LOVE BRITTS...just got 1 too many dogs now.


----------



## Jim P (Nov 13, 2009)

Roam, neat video, that little lady nailed them birds, looks like she had a good time.


----------



## ROAM (Nov 14, 2009)

Jim P said:


> Roam, neat video, that little lady nailed them birds, looks like she had a good time.



thanks jim, I am not sure which one of us has a better time.....me or her


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 15, 2009)

Speaking of Chug.  I just got this on an email

Pups expected mid December, sired by 2009 Purina All Age Dog of the Year DC/AFC Ru-Jem's A Touch of Bourbon X FC Lost Creek Kate. Katie is by DC The Whiz Kid out of FC Allied's Micro Maggie ( by NFC/FC/AFC Microdot ).
Chug's record speaks for itself. Katie finished her FC easily with very limited trialing. Both of these dogs are completely owner handled.

If you want info on this litter PM me and I can get you the contact info.  I don't know what state the pups will be in.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 16, 2009)

anyone familiar with Ed Bullard at Austin Creek in Hayden, AL?


----------



## coveyrise90 (Nov 16, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> anyone familiar with Ed Bullard at Austin Creek in Hayden, AL?



A hunting partner of mine has 2 britts from him. Both are still pups and haven't hunted yet so I can't comment on their performance but they have impressive pedigrees. My partner was thinking about breeding his female with my Rusty.

Adam


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 17, 2009)

Adam is your hunting partner a Vet?  Mr. Bullard was telling me that someone down around Dothan had a couple of his puppies but he also loaned him a dog to hunt this year since his were pups.

Anyways, after talking with Mr. Bullard a few times I've decided to get one of his L/W males.  Very impressive pedigree on these puppies and a great price.  I'm driving over to Austin Creek Farms on 12/5 to pick up him up.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Nov 17, 2009)

He sure is. I hope to be able to hunt with him sometime next month. 

Adam


----------



## olchevy (Nov 21, 2009)

here is my brit helping me install the lift on my truck(Her truck in her head..lol)


----------



## dawg (Nov 21, 2009)

Hat's off to Dr. Dellinger....great man with some awesome dogs!


----------



## Jim P (Nov 21, 2009)

olchevy, they always want to help don't they.


----------



## olchevy (Nov 21, 2009)

Jim P said:


> olchevy, they always want to help don't they.



Always shes my girl,anywhere I go she goes as long as I dont have to be in wherever it may be to long.She knows all of our vehicles by a name and will go and wait by whichever one I tell her were going in.
she knows them as
 Go to the:
truck(my green one)
red truck, our old s-10
white truck, my fathers 01 1500
white car,a 98' old 88
rusty, my 70'c10
smoky, our 94 bonneville

She is such a smart dog, the other day she taught my sisters german shepherd how to point!

I was watching them, she would point and he would look at her, then he would point and she would walk around as though she was correcting how he was doing it...lol 
It was hilarious seeing my sis's german shepherd point a bird this morning,it just looks funny..lol
Hes an odd little GS though, he will hike his leg to pee even if in the middle of the yard, and sometimes he will walk up to a tree to pee on it and hike the wrong leg and just pee in the air...lol


----------



## USFHUNTER (Nov 27, 2009)

I bought my Brittany pup from a friend recommendation from a group of out of Texas. I believe the outfit is called flying o ranch. They have a website if you goggle it. I trained my pup and she was pointing at 5 months and retrieving at 9 months. Great bloodlines. Good Luck with your search they are fantastic dogs.


----------



## texasbirdhunter (Nov 29, 2009)

The best DAWG is a Georgia BULLDAWG!!!!!!!


----------



## duckmaster14 (Nov 29, 2009)

We just bought two brothers last year from Marsh Plantation in Statesboro and they are phenomenal!! I don't know the price b/c my father paid for them but they are great to hunt behind and beautiful dogs! We don't buy puppies b/c we don't want to have to train them ourselves so buying "trained" dogs is really hit or miss. My dad and grandad went to Scotland to get a flush dog a few years ago and she was great and her puppies are wonderful now! We've bought them from some guy in New Jersey and one was great and one was awful! Marsh let my dad come hunt with them and pick the dogs he wanted. He went to go get one and came back with two!!


----------



## StevePickard (Dec 6, 2009)

I'll be having a litter of Brittanys born within the week. The father, my dog, has 6 champions in his imediate bloodline, including the most famous NSTRA Brittany of all time, Noland's Last Bullet and a 5 time Field Trial Champion Tejas Iron Mike. My dog just got his first AKC hunting title, Junior Hunter 2 weeks ago. The mother is from the same kennel in Texas that my dog came from and is from their best retrieving stock, with my dog from the best pointing stock. I have a full brother to this upcoming litter that is 7 months old. He is unbelievable! Pointing, backing, hunting dead and picking up the birds...even 1 retreive to hand already on his second "real hunt"! Both are hunters as well as family dogs.  I saw a previous post about Flying O Kennels.  My dog, the father, and the mother of this upcoming litter are out of Flying O.  The owner of the mother dog is the daughter of Mr. Orms, owner of Flying O.  Puppys will be born in Washington County, GA.  so no shipping charges from Texas.  Pups will go for about $500.  Contact me if you are interested.


----------



## Jim P (Dec 6, 2009)

Doc--how's that new puppy? have you spoiled him yet?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 7, 2009)

Jim P said:


> Doc--how's that new puppy? have you spoiled him yet?



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=452900


----------



## breathe in (Dec 7, 2009)

*Snoopy*

This isn't my dog, but what the hey. I had gone up to Triple S farm for a dove shoot and won a guided quail hunt. The gentleman I hunted with brought a pointer and a setter(?), and Snoopy. I think he was around 6 months old. It was his second or third time in a field and he was pointing and retrieving birds. He hadn't had any training. I had more dang fun watching him run around the field than I did on the hunt. I hadn't laughed so much in a long time. I think the guy thought I was crazy, I'd just stop and watch Snoopy.

If I remember right, he said he got him from Alabama from the family of a man who was a breeder who had recently become very sick or had just passed. Guy was supposedly pretty famous for his dogs. The gentleman I hunted with didn't really get him to hunt, just a pet. 

I'll never forget that hunt.


----------



## Jim P (Dec 7, 2009)

breathein--it looks like a britt to me.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 7, 2009)

definitely a brittany


----------



## breathe in (Dec 7, 2009)

*3 dogs*

There were three dogs. A pointer, a setter (I think) and Snoopy, the brittany.


----------

